# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  فتوى من مجلس الدولة حول مسئولية المتبوع عن أعمال تابعه في مجال القانون الإداري

## مروه

مسئولية – مسئولية المتبوع عن أعمال تابعه – نزاع – أن الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي له مكنه السيطرة على شئ يلتزم بحراسته حتى لا يسبب ضرراً للغير فإذا ما أخل بهذا الالتزام افترض الخطأ في جانبه والتزم بتعويض الغير عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب الشئ الخاضع لحراسته ولا تنتقل هذه الحراسة إلى تابعه المنوط به استعمال الشئ لأنه وإن كان للتابع السيطرة المادية على الشئ وقت استعماله إلا أنه إذ يعمل لحساب متبوعه ولمصلحته ويأتمر بأوامره ويتلقى تعليماته فإنه يكون خاضعاً للمتبوع مما يفقده العنصر المعنوي للحراسة ويجعل المتبوع وحده هو الحارس على الشئ كما ولو كان هو الذي يستعمله ولا يعفيه من المسئولية إلا أن يثبت أن وقوع الضرر كان بسبب أجنبي رغم ما بذله من عناية فى الحراسة- المادتان ( 174-178 ) من القانون المدني .

          استظهرت الجمعية العمومية أن الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي له مكنه السيطرة على شئ يلتزم بحراسته حتى لا يسبب ضرراً للغير فإذا ما أخل بهذا الإلتزام إفترض الخطأ في جانبه والتزم بتعويض الغير عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب الشئ الخاضع لحراسته ولا تنتقل هذه الحراسة إلى تابعه المنوط به إستعمال الشئ لأنه وإن كان للتابع السيطرة المادية على الشئ وقت إستعماله إلا أنه إذ يعمل لحساب متبوعه ولمصلحته ويأتمر بأوامره ويتلقى تعليماته فإنه يكون خاضعاً للمتبوع مما فقده العنصر المعنوي للحراسة ويجعل المتبوع وحده هو الحارس على الشئ كما لو كان هو الذي يستعمله ولا يعفيه من المسئولية إلا أن يثبت أن وقوع الضرر كان بسبب أجنبي بالرغم ما بزله من عناية في الحراسة وقد يكون السبب الأجنبي قوة قاهرة أو حادثاً مفاجئاً أو خطأ المضرور أو الغير – الثابت من الأوراق أن أتوبيس هيئة النقل العام رقم 1000 هيئة خط ........ بقيادة السائق /........... قد إصطدم بعامود الإنارة الكائن أمام مدخل إدارة المجندين بدائرة قسم أول مدينة نصر والمملوك للهيئة العامة لنظافة وتجميل القاهرة وأحدث التلفيات المبينة تفصيلاً بالأوراق. وقد ثبت الخطأ في جانب السائق بموجب الحكم الصادر من محكمة مدينة نصر الجزئية بجلسة 28/2/1998 في القضية رقم 1832 لسنة 1997 مخالفات بتغريم السائق مبلغ خمسون جنيه والمصروفات. وإذا كانت لحراسة الأتوبيس المذكور وقت وقوع الحارس معقودة لهيئة النقل العام بإعتبارها صاحبة السيطرة عليه ولم يقم دليل من الأوراق على أن هناك سبباً أجنبياً أدى إلى حدوث الأضرار التي حاقت بعامود الإنارة المشار إليه. فمن ثم تلتزم هيئة النقل العام بالقاهرة بتعويض الهيئة العامة لنظافة وتجميل القاهرة عما لحقها من ضرر تمثل في قيمته إصلاح عامود الإنارة على أساس التكلفة الفعلية التي بلغت 5240 جنيه بالإضافة على مبلغ 524 جنيه نظير الأعمال الفنية وذلك دون الإعتداد بمبلغ 524 جنيه شملتها المطالبة كمصروفات إدارية أخذاً بما استقر عليه إفتاء الجمعية العمومية في هذا الشأن من أنه لا محل للمطالبة بالمصروفات الإدارية فيما بين الجهات الإدارية بعضها البعض إلا حيث يتعلق الأمر بتقديم خدمات فعلية وهو ما لا يتوافر في الحالة الماثلة – لا ينال مما تقدم القول بعدم صيرورة الحكم الجنائي الصادر بإدانة السائق نهائياً بما يعنى عدم ثبوت الخطأ في جانبه بحكم نهائي ذلك أن مناط المسئولية الشيئية هو ثبوت وقوع الضرر بفعل الشئ محل الحراسة بإعتبار أن الضرر الواقع في هذه الحالة يعتبر من قبيل الضرر المفترض الذي لا ينفيه إلا السبب الأجنبي الذي لا يد للحارس فيه.

لذلك          إنتهت الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوح والتشريع إلى إلزام هيئة النقل العام بالقاهرة أداء إلى الهيئة العامة لنظافة وتجميل القاهرة قيمة التلفيات التي لحقت بعامود الإنارة. 
     ( فتوى رقم 206 – بتاريخ 21/3/2004 – ملف رقم 32/2/3419 – جلسة 14/1/2004 ) .

----------

